# F/A-18 Hornet‏



## Omar Sawalha (11 ديسمبر 2010)

المكدونل دوغلس (الآن بوينغ) إف\إيه - 18 هورنت ( F/A-18 Hornet‏) هي مقاتلة متعددة المهام أمريكية تعمل في كل الظروف الجوية، وبإمكانها تدمير الأهداف الجوية والبرية. تستطيع العمل من حاملات الطائرات والقواعد البرية، وبإمكان الطائرة القيام بعدة أدوار، وهي التفوق الجوي، والعمل كمقاتلة مرافقة، وإخماد الدفاعات الجوية المعادية، والاستطلاع، والدعم الجوي ومهام هجومية باليل والنهار.تستخدم الطائرة من قبل 8 دول، وهي الطائرة التي تستعمل من قبل فريق البحرية الأمريكية للاستعراض الجوي الملائكة الزرق.

الإف\أي-18إي\إف سوبر هورنت هي النسخة الأحدث من ال\أي-18سي\دي هورنت وقد دخلت الخدمة في 1999، وتتمتع بعدة مزايا عن سابقتها. منها مدى طيران أبعد، حمولة أعلى، وإمكانيات تعايش أفضل وأنظمة إلكترونية أفضل.

الفئات

الفئات A، B
تحتوي الفئة A على مقعد واحد بينما تحتوي الفئة B على مقعدين وقد تم إعادة توزيع تجهيزات الملاحة في الطائرة بالنسبة للفئة B لجعلها تستوعب مقعدين في قمرة القيادة كما تم خفض مقدار الوقود بنسبة 6%، وتستخدم الفئة B بشكل أساسي لأغراض التدريب إلا أنها قادرة على القتال بشكل كامل.

الفئات C، D
الفئة C تحوي على قمرة قيادة بمقعد واحد بينما تحوي الفئة D على مقعدين ويمكن لهذا الطراز تجهيزها كطائرة تدريب أو إلى مقاتلة قاذفة.
المقعد الخلفي للفئة D معد لضابط الأسلحة والمجسات للمساعدة في تشغيل أنظمة الأسلحة. النموذج D هو في المستخدم بشكل أساسي في قوات مشاة البحرية الامريكية في الهجوم الليلي.

سوبر هورنت
وهي الطراز الأكثر حداثة حالياً في الجيش الأمريكي وهي تأتي بفئتين E ذات مقعد واحد و F مقعدين، أعيد تصميم الطائرة من جديد وزيد في هيكل الطائرة بنسبة 25% كما زودت بمنافذ تهوية مستطيلة أكبر وبمحركات أكثر قوة بالإضافة إلى مداها الأبعد من باقي الفئات كما أنها تحوي على معدات إلكترونية أحدث.

فئات تصديرية
KAF-18 هورنت 
KAF-18C: مقاتلة/قاذفة بمقعد واحد ،فئة للقوة الجوية الكويتية.
KAF-18D: طائرة تدريب بمقعدين ،فئة للقوة الجوية الكويتية.

المستخدمون

استراليا
سلاح الجو الملكي الأسترالي 
55 مقاتلة من فئة F/A-18A.
16 مقاتلة من فئة F/A-18B.

فنلندا
سلاح الجو الفلندي 
55 مقاتلة من فئة F-18C.
7 مقاتلات من فئة F-18D.

الكويت
القوة الجوية الكويتية
32 مقاتلة من فئة F-18C
8 مقاتلات من فئة F-18D

ماليزيا
سلاح الجور الملكي الماليزي 
8 مقاتلات من فئة F/A-18D

سويسرا
سلاح الجو السويسري يملك 26 مقاتلة من فئة F/A-18Cs و 7 مقاتلات من فئة F/A-18D

الولايات المتحدة الامريكية
طيران البحرية الأمريكية يملك 409 مقاتلة من فئات F/A
البحرية الأمريكية لديها 238 مقاتلة من فئات F/A-18A/B/C/D

إسبانيا

كندا

المواصفات (F/A-18C/D)

الصفات العامة
الطاقم: واحد للفئة C، و2 للفئة D (طيار ومشغل نظم الأسلحة)
الطول: 17.1 متر.
المسافة بين الجناحين: 12.3 متر.
الارتفاع : 4.7 متر.
مساحة الأجنحة: 38 متر².
الوزن فارغة: 11,200 كجم.
الوزن محملة: 16,850 كجم.
أقصى وزن محمله: 23,400 كجم.
المحرك: محركان من النوع (General Electric F404) يعطيان قوة دفع 48.9 كيلو نيوتن لكل واحد منها.

الأداء
السرعة القصوى: ماخ 1.8 (1,190 كيلومتر/ساعة) على ارتفاع 12,190 متر.
المدى: 3,330 كيلومترا.
أقصى ارتفاع: 15,000 متر.
معدل الصعود: 254 متر/ثانية
الحمل على الأجنحة: 450 كيلوجرام/متر².
النسبة دفع-وزن: >0.95

التسليح
رشاش إم-61 فولكانالمدافع: 1 × 20 ملم إم-61 فولكان مع 578 طلقة.
نقاط التعليق: 9 (2 في أطرق الأجنحة، 4 تحت الأجنحة، 3 تحت بدن الطائرة بمجموع حمولة قصوى تصل إلى 6,215 كجم)


----------



## خلوف العراقي (11 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Omar Sawalha (11 ديسمبر 2010)

خلوف العراقي قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا


في 
الخدمة


----------



## سامح الفيومى (12 ديسمبر 2010)

*صورة الطائة ومسلحة*

فين الصور ومعاها الذخيره صورة رائعة


----------



## Omar Sawalha (12 ديسمبر 2010)

سامح الفيومى قال:


> فين الصور ومعاها الذخيره صورة رائعة


المشكلة مش عارف اضيف صور لانو مش عارف انسقهم 
و على العموم مشكور


----------

